# WINTER



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

i can not wait to go bowfishing . i want the ice to come off the lakes to darn bad and i could care less about the snow just the ice so i can go bowfishing . ughhhhh its killing me


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You should have been shooting all winter. I did some, but trapper_2, weasle414, and rednek got a ton of fish.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i think i killed more in winter than summer


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

ya i no but i can hit more stuff with a spear in a dark house than a bow and there isnt a whole lot of open water spots around here


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Season's over anyways, so thinking about bowfishing is just gonna kill you...


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Only 2 months.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

but these 2 months are longer than the other 10 months combined


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> but these 2 months are longer than the other 10 months combined


Yeah they are, but it's alright. This off-season is giving me some time to get things fixed up with my boat and save some money for the '09 season


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

not for me  i get to keep shootin them. i found this spot where we got 2 buffs that went close to 40lbs


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> not for me  i get to keep shootin them. i found this spot where we got 2 buffs that went close to 40lbs


Shut up Tim you Ford drivin' sob :lol:

I might have to swing by wherever the heck you are in MT while im out in the northern part of Wyoming in a couple weeks and shoot some with ya!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

ya but we dont care bout you montana people :lol: besides small ones are harder to hit anyway


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> ya but we dont care bout you montana people :lol: besides small ones are harder to hit anyway


Jake, you have a hard enough time trying to hit any buff, much less the little ones. :wink:


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

> weasle414 Posted: Tue Mar 10, 2009 5:08 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 :lol: true that. you 2 are always welcomed out at my place. wait till u see the house were lookin at. river in the back yard


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

then build a pier and rig it up with some lights with a extension cord to the house :lol: im gunna try and save up a little money to come out that way but im not the best with "saving" money much better at spending it.

tim watched me shoot TWO thats right TWO buffs that were small. but we wont count the amount i missed/bounced off/wounded with you guys this summer :wink:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

rednek said:


> :lol: true that. you 2 are always welcomed out at my place. wait till u see the house were lookin at. river in the back yard


NO rivers for me thanks. I had half my truck hanging over a 5' straight drop off over the crow river yesterday. All I could see when my tires broke loose and I started sliding sideways was water and I would have no way out if it tipped because it would've been on my side. Scared the living p!$$ outa me! Kind of developed a fobia... :shake:


----------

